# MicroSDHC - Can't transfer files bigger then 150MB



## Shayko (Aug 22, 2009)

hey all. i hope you can help me, i'm getting desperate 

i purchased a samsung galaxy phone with two 8GB microSDHC cards (internal and external). both are FAT32 file system. 
when i try to copy files from my computer that are bigger then 150MB (one big file or files that are bigger then 150MB in total) or so i get a "path is too deep" exception and a "delayed write failed".
i tried copying the files strait to the main folder so it's not a "real path" problem (i'm not trying to copy to files to a long path like "I:\Folder\Folder\Folder\Folder...) and the connection of my phone to the usb device on my computer is fine.
i tried formatting on of the cards to NTFS file system - and to my surprise the problem didn't occur!
But, android dosen't support NTFS (  ) so i had to reformat the card to FAT32 and guess what? the problem occurred....

anyone got any idea what can cause this problem? and how to solve it?


----------

